# lemon peel angel is dying



## nyr (Jul 9, 2008)

hello i have 55 gallon 1.024 salt 0 nitrites 20-30 nitrates all fish are ok 
has anyone have bad luck with lemonpeel angel i heard they are a pain to take care off


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Based on the title of your thread, I assumed you had an emergency, but the content of your post seems to leave that in question. 

Is your fish dying? If so, we can have the thread relocated to the proper forum. 

If you are simply investigating other's experience with the fish, perhaps we can consider a more fitting title for your thread.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

nyr said:


> hello i have 55 gallon 1.024 salt 0 nitrites 20-30 nitrates all fish are ok
> has anyone have bad luck with lemonpeel angel i heard they are a pain to take care off


Lemonpeels are one of the more difficult to care for commonly sold Centropyge angel species. I would only recommend them for an advanced hobbyist with a well established tank and live rock.


----------

